# VW Golf R32- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A recently carried out detail to this R32 Golf, I had not seen the vehicle beforehand due to the location (Rugby, Northampton), but the customer required a full correctional detail, brake hub refinishing, engine bay detail and leather treatment.

Starting with the brake hubs, these were flattened down to remove the surface rust, de-greased, and masked up.
Over the course of about 5 hours, 2 coats of anti-rust primer, 2 coats of base colour (aluminium) and 2 coats of laquer were applied and baked.



The remainder of the day was spent washing and de-contaminating the vehicle, ready for paint correction on day 2.

With the vunerable areas and trim masked up, paintwork correction was underway. Several test areas were polished before opting to use the Rupes,
M101/FG400 on a Carpro Hybrid pad for the majority of the cutting stage.
All pictures below prior to any refinement stages.

*Front wing.*















*N/S door.*





*Bonnet.*





Gloss black pillars and rear light lenses polished using a green Rupes pad and Sonax Perfect Finish.

 

With the correction stage completed, refinement was carried out using Sonax PF.



Front grill area polished by hand using Britemax AIO.

 

Britework polished using the Britemax metal duo.



Engine bay treated and detailed.



Plastic wheel caps treated with AF Revive.



***Paintwork sealed using AF Tough Coat.
***1 layer of Britemax Vantage applied.
***Alloys sealed throughout using Insulator wax.
***Rubber and plastic trim nourished and treated with AF Revive.
***Tyres dressed using Zaino Z16.
***Glass sealed with Nanolex Ultra.
***interior leather cleansed with AB leather cleaner, sealed using GTechniq Leather Guard.
***Final wipedown with Werkstat Glos.

*Finished results.*



















Thanks to the customer for making the 2 hour journey, and entrusting me to carry out the detail. 
Comments welcomed and appreciated as always.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice work :thumb:

Spot on


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Superb work!!!


----------



## adamsjs (Jul 20, 2013)

Looks brand new. Great job


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Lovely finish. Owner must have been very happy!


----------



## typerdan (Apr 11, 2011)

top work


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Great finish


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

great work on the R32. car looks fantastic


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Excellent work!


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

excellent work! nice reflection.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

That's a beaut!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Outstanding!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Stunning work Rob, beautiful colour.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice Rob, great revival all round


----------



## poppo2003 (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice job


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice work Rob.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work.


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Great results as always Rob.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Same high standard as usual Rob, Well done


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Stunning work, looks gorgeous!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys, much appreciated.

Owners comment on my Facebook Page-

_The workmanship and detail that has gone into this car, is amazing.
It really looks fantastic, Excellent job!!_

Happy days.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Lovely job Rob looks fantastic


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks fantastic 

Such a nice colour and it deserved your magic touch on it :thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice work.


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

wow! car looks incredible Rob!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Ojai said:


> beautiful





Ojai said:


> wow! car looks incredible Rob!


So good you left 2 comments.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Ha ha! i would say its worth two comments! 
The R32 is a hot hatch legend well deserving of your efforts, which yield stunning results, very impressive :thumb:


----------

